Can you suggest any sites for hiring remote developers? - acronmace
======
john_007
There are plenty of sites for hiring a remote developer. and it's very hard to
find a good developer among the huge developer communities. Here are am
dropping some top sites which can help you to get top developer for your
project. [https://github.com](https://github.com)
[https://codersera.com](https://codersera.com)
[https://www.toptal.com](https://www.toptal.com)
[https://www.upwork.com](https://www.upwork.com)
[https://www.hired.com](https://www.hired.com) I am also a remote developer I
have registered my self with all these to get better project.

------
robertiano
The Java Specialists slack channel

